# RV covers



## ferrari (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi All
Just joined, we are from Australia and we have a Fleetwood discovery 39s which we use when in this great country, we come here for 3months every year.
When we return home we store MH and last year we bought a cover from National RV Covers in CA.
The cover looked good but started to tear within 6 months, we contacted them and they said it was covered under their warranty, however we were required to pay half the cost again, which we did and they sent the new cover, this cover lasted 6 weeks before it to started to rip, when we contacted them again they said they only cover 1 and the replacement cover is not subject to their warranty. So bad luck.
I have emailed them several times and they refuse to answer.
Well I'm back in the US now and the cover is completely destroyed now, just lying on the ground.
Anybody else have this problem? and is there anything I can do to make them backup their own product.


----------

